# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java EE : نگارش سازمانی جاوا >  oracle ADF

## zer0cool

سلام اگه کسی اینجا با ADF اوراکل کار کرده لطفا راهنمایی کنه،
من میخوام یه صفحه لاگین بسازم بدون استفاده از adf security یعنی یه لاگین ساده!

----------


## xx8213

سلام
اين خيلي آسونه البته اگه با fusion adf web application کار ميکني
يه java class تو قسمت model بساز که يه تابه داره که user و pass رو مي گيره و با پايگاه داده چک مي کنه درسته يا نه اگر درست بود success وگر نه failed بر گردونه (يا هر کلمه دلخواه ديگه)
بعد رو کلاس راست کليک کن و data model آن رو بساز.
تابع اين data model رو رو فرم web بکش و يه adf form parameter بساز.
برو تو source و actionListener  رو به action تبديل کن.
تو adf config تعيين کن که با success کجا بره و با failed کجا.
تموم شد، همين.

----------


## xx8213

کسي اينجا( oracle jdeveloper 11g (adf کار نمي کنه؟
بياييد مشکلات رو بگيم و در موردش بحث کنيم.
من حدود 6 ماهه adf کار مي کنم.

----------


## zer0cool

منم حدود چهار ماهه دارم باهاش کار ميکنم مشکلم اينه sample هاي خيلي کمي تو وب ميشه ازش پيدا کرد.
بعد از اين مدت تقريبا يه مقدار تازه با UI هاش و Business Service هاش تونستم کار کنم البته تجربه کمي توي برنامه نويسي دارم ولي اگه کسي باشه راهنماييم کنه خيلي استقبال ميکنم و ممنون ميشم . :متفکر:

----------


## zer0cool

آيا ميشه اين کامپوننت inputDate رو که واسه ADF هستش فارسيش کرد؟

----------


## amir1982

اون روش لاگيني كه بالا توضيح داده شده خيلي خيلي كلي هستش. چيزي كه من خودم عملي استفاده مي‌كنم استفاده از MBeanها و نوشتن يك Bean‌براي زدن كانكشن به ديتابيس و نگهداري اطلاعات مورد نياز كاربر تو متغيرهاي سطح سشن هستش. 
اگر با اين روش انجام بدي، هميشه ميتوني لاگين بودن كاربر و اطلاعاتش رو چك كني و سيستمت كاملاً SSO‌ميشه البته در سطح همون AM

----------


## hamedrokni

بچه ها hanbook رو اگه بخونین خیلی راهنمایی کرده

----------


## mansoor_csharp

در فروم سايت http://http://forum.parsisys.org/fa/forum پست خيلي خوبي درباره اعتبارسنجي كاربر با استفاده از جداول پايگاه داده وجود دارد

----------


## h03in!

salammikhastam bebinam kasi hast ke adfo herfei kar karde bashe?vase amuzesh mikhastam

----------


## parvaneh135

سلام 
کسی هست که یک پی دی اف ساده درمورد ADF قراربده می خوام راجع بهش اطلاعتی راکس کنم

----------


## shahab_ss

دنبال کتاب "Fusion ADF 11.1.1.6" باشید، بعنوان یک کتاب رفرنس میتونه خیلی بهتون کمک کنه.
من این کتاب رو دارم ولی چون حجمش بالاست (حدود 30 مگابایت) نتونستم آپلود کنم.

سایت "http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/de...ity/index.html" هم یک منبع خوب هست.

لینک زیر هم لیست بهترین منابع برای ADF رو به شما پیشنهاد کرده.
http://subu-jdeveloper11gadf.blogspo...og-on-adf.html

----------

